# Motion sensor



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Parallel, yes. It's right in the instructions with the ceiling mount ones (not sure if they all say it... the ones we buy do.)

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I concur.


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

electricguy said:


> Can I wire 2 motion sensors in parallel as I need sensing from 2 different directions


Yes. Wattstopper DT-355


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I should of mentions this is under a canopy L shaped out side location


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

electricguy said:


> I should of mentions this is under a canopy L shaped out side location


Location has little to do with wiring them in parallel. 

Just do it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Just wired them in parallel I done that pretty often.

Just like every one else posted in here., they are replying the same answer as I posted.

I done 4 in parallel not too long ago due it was stairway with long hall.


----------

